# I'd rather be at the beach.  Driveler #169



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

Piedawg be givin' ya'll da business


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

Piedawg can't give ya'll da business no mo


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

figured Mrs 22 would like dis un


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> figured Mrs 22 would like dis un



it sucks; nancy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> it sucks; nancy



youd know


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

what do you mean; hfh?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

you tube videos of girls fighting makes me lol


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

if i was a chick in the ghetto; i was keep my head shaved


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

dang; they don't be playin'


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

women fight to win, no rules apply


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

they be bat doo doo crazy when they fight


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Nothing like a good cat fight...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

I seen a girl get hit upside the head with an unopen coke can one day at school..  I loled.  She deserved it and the other girl gave it to her.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

maybe hdm03 was right...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

I shoulda known he knew...


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

good thread title leroy, songs lame


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

or just played out


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

I like that song


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm ready for some beach time too, to, two!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Here mud, Ill post a song just for you buddy


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I like that song



you would


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> you would



Your felle he is looking at that hamburger.  hes gonna have to fight mud..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

gonna be alot of hair pulling


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Aint that right mud


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

crap?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

po lil hdm


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2015)

What the.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

whats rong Jeph?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> whats rong Jeph?



You pick....


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2015)

Woke up from a bad dream....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

haters


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> haters









 pay them no mind, me & Mrs.22 likes both those songs!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

Its ok Leroy, its summa time, women in short shorts, bikinis, yay!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Its ok Leroy, its summa time, women in short shorts, bikinis, yay!!



you know Leroy don't like that stuff


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> haters



Who?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> you know Leroy don't like that stuff



 i forgot, 


gonna lock up, later ya'll


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> i forgot,
> 
> 
> gonna lock up, later ya'll


hurry up, I'm ready!
Later folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2015)

The mtns of nort jawja are still here.   

How about this one?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2015)

jeep festival in Helen tomorrow thru Sunday if anyone is wanting to get in a traffic jam.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2015)

It did feel like tourista season is beginning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2015)

I will be going the back roads not thru town until November unless I want to see women in clothes that they shouldn't wear in public.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Its ok Leroy, its summa time, women in short shorts, bikinis, yay!!



reasons to drive a high riding pick up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2015)

blue lights everywhere on the gainsville bypass.  Four stops, one sheriff, one GHP and two city kitties.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2015)

someone give me idears for supper.   WT and DC will need tempered with food.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2015)

KyDawg the driveler is here not over on the dark side of billy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 8, 2015)

Haters gonna hate. Hope Boom Boom catches him a shark while surf fishin. Sho is fun to pull in.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes, yes he is.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Haters gonna hate. Hope Boom Boom catches him a shark while surf fishin. Sho is fun to pull in.



Love me some surf fishin, beaches, and bikini's, not necessarily in that order either.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 8, 2015)

I had a great time watchin the surf and bikini's the past few days


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 8, 2015)

Lil Wy said he is ready to move to Gulf Shores


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 8, 2015)

Its been a long couple of days!!! Drinking ...drinking....drinking!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 8, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Its been a long couple of days!!! Drinking ...drinking....drinking!



That's what I've be doing


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I had a great time watchin the surf and bikini's the past few days





Wycliff said:


> Lil Wy said he is ready to move to Gulf Shores



Dat boy is smart!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2015)

Wy and blood...yall have a good evenin! 

I'm gonna call it a night, I've got much to do tomorrow.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 8, 2015)

nite Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2015)

Lawd, gobblein on vaca......I betta get this coffee made before EE an'em have a fit!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Thanks chief



Least I could do while you are in vaca mode.....mornin! 

EE must be doin laundry and readin the obituary......I hope!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2015)

For Quackbro....when he comes to! 

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/node/162

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/node/163

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/node/173


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> For Quackbro....when he comes to!
> 
> http://www.georgiawildlife.com/node/162
> 
> ...



If I was home drowning crickets on a cane pole would be the order of the day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If I was home drowning crickets on a cane pole would be the order of the day.



I'm going to give it a whirl this weekend at Hamburg with some minners.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Lawd, gobblein on vaca......I betta get this coffee made before EE an'em have a fit!








gobbleinwoods said:


> Thanks chief





Jeff C. said:


> Least I could do while you are in vaca mode.....mornin!
> 
> EE must be doin laundry and readin the obituary......I hope!



Well I have been having a fit of sorts because my Newspaper was LATE and GON was VERY LATE TODAY !!!!    


Yep, my day hasn't gotten off to a great start for sure.  Unfortunately, I've got to get busy and do some serious hard physical work beginning at 7:30 AM this morning.  It is going to take about 5-6 hours before I can get it all completed but I have got to get it done today before it starts back with any rain.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm going to give it a whirl this weekend at Hamburg with some minners.




Jeffro, be careful over there this weekend as I hear that the stumps are biting really well.  Don't forget to wear your life jacket.  Hope your family and Mr & Mrs H have a great time.

Look our for the gators too as this is one of the resident gators at Hamburg !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Jeffro, be careful over there this weekend as I hear that the stumps are biting really well.  Don't forget to wear your life jacket.  Hope your family and Mr & Mrs H have a great time.
> 
> Look our for the gators too as this is one of the resident gators at Hamburg !!!!



Hey...that gator meat eats good too!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2015)

gators eat best when small


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 9, 2015)

Mernin kids! I'm headed to the garden this morning.... It's beans and toemater planting time!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2015)

Got a lot to do today......repair sprayer and spray some more roundup, go to the grocery and likker sto, pop the camper open and air out, load it as deemed necessary, and partially load truck. 

Want to get there tomorrow before noon.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

morning fellas


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2015)

morning ladies


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning fellas





hdm03 said:


> morning ladies



Mornin.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids! I'm headed to the garden this morning.... It's beans and toemater planting time!!



Mine was still too wet to till



Jeff C. said:


> Got a lot to do today......repair sprayer and spray some more roundup, go to the grocery and likker sto, pop the camper open and air out, load it as deemed necessary, and partially load truck.
> 
> Want to get there tomorrow before noon.



Good plan chief



havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning fellas



morn boom



hdm03 said:


> morning ladies



looking in the mirror again?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Mine was still too wet to till
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine is still a tad too damp to till also, and we have an 80% chance of a Tstorm tomorrow again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2015)

Matter of fact I got a short lived, but torrential downpour Tues. night here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

Jeph hoggin the rain


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2015)

lol's


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

why you loling lil fella?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2015)

homo3.....ride on down to Hamburg St. park this weekend. You, Quackbro, and MrHtutu can have a twista match, I'll officiate!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2015)

good lawd willing; I will be planting my garden this weekend


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

i caint believe hom03 is passing up the chance to have a twista match so her can plant a garden...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2015)

a man's gotta eat.......just axe Mud


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

merning Mrs 22


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

kinda worried bout durt.  aint seen from him in a spell


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

Howdy keebs


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





Keebs said:


> Hi..........



 Hot Diggity Dog....looky here!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mine is still a tad too damp to till also, and we have an 80% chance of a Tstorm tomorrow again.



Hoping that the BIL hooks the tiller to the tractor to turn his today and feels benevolent and comes across the field to do mine before the rain comes tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hoping that the BIL hooks the tiller to the tractor to turn his today and feels benevolent and comes across the field to do mine before the rain comes tomorrow.



Mine is very small, hand tiller will work for me!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

yall all soft, get out there with a hoe and doit the hard way... pansies


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall all soft, get out there with a hoe and doit the hard way... pansies


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2015)

Morning. I'm still asleep.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning. I'm still asleep.



Mud = typing in his sleep on gon forum


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall all soft, get out there with a hoe and doit the hard way... pansies



you plant pansies I'll do the heavy lifting with veggies.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2015)

I'll holler atchall later....gotta git bizzy!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning. I'm still asleep.


tomorrow itll be "anyone get that tag number?"


gobbleinwoods said:


> you plant pansies I'll do the heavy lifting with veggies.


 well played


Jeff C. said:


> I'll holler atchall later....gotta git bizzy!



Be careful Jeph, dont over do it


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2015)

Later Jeffro


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2015)

Checked the temp, 2 more degrees and the pool is open for summer!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

mud gonna heat the pool with bubbles


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

Update durts not dead


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall all soft, get out there with a hoe and doit the hard way... pansies



my wife would probably not like that


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

im not taking the bait.  NoNo


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2015)

sissy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Checked the temp, 2 more degrees and the pool is open for summer!!


1,002,080 gazillion wormies fell off of the oak trees yesterday. Getting close! 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud gonna heat the pool with bubbles


We heat ours with gas too.  Sho is expensive gas.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> sissy



AKA Nancy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im not taking the bait.  NoHoe








are we allowing edits?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2015)

I sure hope I can get some TV reception in the MON this weekend. Gots to check in on the Masters.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> sissy


its a rare even i decide to self moderate.  Tell your wife i said hey 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> 1,002,080 gazillion wormies fell off of the oak trees yesterday. Getting close!
> 
> We heat ours with gas too.  Sho is expensive gas.


prolly not the same kinda gas.   


mrs. hornet22 said:


> AKA Nancy.





gobbleinwoods said:


> are we allowing edits?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2015)

the 22's got worms???  Prayers sent.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 1,002,080 gazillion wormies fell off of the oak trees yesterday. Getting close!
> 
> We heat ours with gas too.  Sho is expensive gas.



mud just eats bean burritos.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

and Golden C on Friday


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

where is errbody?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

mud?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 9, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I sure hope I can get some TV reception in the MON this weekend. Gots to check in on the Masters.



Don't count on it.............If anything at all you may be able to pick up Augusta channels.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

hdm03?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

howdy rutt and quack


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 1,002,080 gazillion wormies fell off of the oak trees yesterday. Getting close!
> 
> We heat ours with gas too.  Sho is expensive gas.



msh22 = missed 1.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2015)

Sup ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2015)

Chief let's go to the farm tomorrow ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2015)

Got the camper popped up, looks like I'm gonna either need a new spray tank or a new pump. It works but bleeds down fast.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chief let's go to the farm tomorrow ??



10-4, that's what I was thinkin too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm hoping to be there around 11:30 am, Quack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2015)

Gonna go spray another tank or two and then grab a bite to eat and go make groceries.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2015)

Holla back soon.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

jeph fergot to clean his sprayer after last use and the chemicals ate his seals


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm hoping to be there around 11:30 am, Quack.





10-4,  call or text me. (home phone)


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2015)

Administration needs to disable hdm03's ability to PM, that's one sick puppy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

text your home phone? that sounds silly


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Administration needs to disable hdm03's ability to PM, that's one sick puppy.




you just now figured that out?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

me and him have to talk via Pm alot to avoid infractions.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

wait, that dont sound right


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

ahh who cares


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2015)

Beautiful day out, wifey laying out by the pool. No pics.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

well crap.. sharing is caring quack


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> jeph fergot to clean his sprayer after last use and the chemicals ate his seals




rong luee!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2015)

likker fo dinner . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2015)

No more sprayin today, camper should be sufficiently aired out, need to find something to eat, then go make groceries and likker/beer, come back and start packing....as planned.

Done got hot outchere...think I'll slug a beer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> No more sprayin today, camper should be sufficiently aired out, need to find something to eat, then go make groceries and likker/beer, come back and start packing....as planned.
> 
> Done got hot outchere...think I'll slug a beer.





Don't buy anythang fo breakfast, got that covered.   


Bunz, chips and pickles, got da Q !!  Tried some last night, MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM !!!


We gotta go by my job place on the way to the farm !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2015)

finished one project or used all the available wood.

bout time to grab the chain saw.  Big tree across the path and 20" inch cutting bar probably won't make it across in the middle.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

I just had te nicest fella walk in the store.
WE had trouble communicating tho.  HE spoke very broken english and I dont speak japschiwanmanderinese


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't buy anythang fo breakfast, got that covered.
> 
> 
> Bunz, chips and pickles, got da Q !!  Tried some last night, MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM !!!
> ...



Dill picklez?

Sliced?

Spears?

Whole?

or Sweet?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> finished one project or used all the available wood.
> 
> bout time to grab the chain saw.  Big tree across the path and 20" inch cutting bar probably won't make it across in the middle.



You'll get it...just be particular!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> text your home phone? that sounds silly


yes, you really can.............. ask my sister when I sent her a text to the wrong number!
AND I've gotten one on my phone from someone before! No lie!
Lunch Call.........
I threw together a sliced tater, mushroom & deer meat casserole that turned out pretty good!
Ya'll have fun this weekend at Hamburg!  I HOPE to be planting my garden........... if I can get my tiller cranked!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

im eating sun flower seeds and water... UGH


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Dill picklez?
> 
> Sliced?
> 
> ...





Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr . . 




Keebs said:


> yes, you really can.............. ask my sister when I sent her a text to the wrong number!
> AND I've gotten one on my phone from someone before! No lie!
> Lunch Call.........
> I threw together a sliced tater, mushroom & deer meat casserole that turned out pretty good!
> Ya'll have fun this weekend at Hamburg!  I HOPE to be planting my garden........... if I can get my tiller cranked!





Dang LilN that sounds GOOD !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

today is my moms birthday.  She didnt find the humor in me calling her old


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr . .
> 
> Dang LilN that sounds GOOD !!!


The original recipe calls for celery & cream of celery, I changed it to mushrooms & cream of mushroom soup.......... a few dashes of hot sauce, some garlic powder, yeahman, come'on!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> today is my moms birthday.  She didnt find the humor in me calling her old


one day you'll be her age............ smartbutt!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

Keebs said:


> The original recipe calls for celery & cream of celery, I changed it to mushrooms & cream of mushroom soup.......... a few dashes of hot sauce, some garlic powder, yeahman, come'on!
> 
> one day you'll be her age............ smartbutt!




Thats what I told her.  Her getting older means im gonna be 32 this year.  She needs to slow down


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Smile, its thirsty thursday. Just ask Mud


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 9, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Mine was still too wet to till
> 
> 
> I turned it yesterday and the temp did hit 87 so that helped mine dry out a lot.
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2015)

Planted cucumbers, maters and cucumbers yesterday and then my help quit on me.  Still lacking okra and some other stuff.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Planted cucumbers, maters and cucumbers yesterday and then my help quit on me.  Still lacking okra and some other stuff.



I'm going to give it a couple weeks before I put the okra in.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm going to give it a couple weeks before I put the okra in.





tater's done sprouted !!  Never had much luck with okra, gonna try it again.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> tater's done sprouted !!  Never had much luck with okra, gonna try it again.



Okra is easy... Plant it in the hottest and driest spot in your garden and it will grow!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Okra is easy... Plant it in the hottest and driest spot in your garden and it will grow!





10-4, how deep ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 10-4, how deep ??



I just barely cover mine.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I just barely cover mine.




k, will try that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2015)

"The Masters" is coming on at 3 !!! 


Most beautiful place in the world !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "The Masters" is coming on at 3 !!!
> 
> 
> Most beautiful place in the world !!



Did you see Jack Nicklaus hit that hole in one on the par 3 contest? He said he was gonna do it, and by dawgy if he didn't.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2015)

Found me a cute little camper I like. Now I just gotta get mine sold.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Found me a cute little camper I like. Now I just gotta get mine sold.



What does MrH22 say about you trading him in for a cute camper?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2015)

If this rain don't stop, I'm gonna plant rice-a-roni.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What does MrH22 say about you trading him in for a cute camper?



TRAVEL TRAILER. 


That was a good one though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did you see Jack Nicklaus hit that hole in one on the par 3 contest? He said he was gonna do it, and by dawgy if he didn't.





Greatest golfer of ALL time !!  I missed it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 9, 2015)

I think I'm going to be sore... Raking and planting never bothered me before but I swear I'm already feeling it!!! OMG... I'm old!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

how old you is BOG?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud?


Cuud boogly woogly





Hooked On Quack said:


> Administration needs to disable hdm03's ability to PM, that's one sick puppy.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> me and him have to talk via Pm alot to avoid infractions.




Never got any pms from homo, odd



Hooked On Quack said:


> Beautiful day out, wifey laying out by the pool. No pics.


Pi....crap


Jeff C. said:


> No more sprayin today, camper should be sufficiently aired out, need to find something to eat, then go make groceries and likker/beer, come back and start packing....as planned.
> 
> Done got hot outchere...think I'll slug a beer.


slug a beer, Jeffro speakin muds language now


havin_fun_huntin said:


> today is my moms birthday.  She didnt find the humor in me calling her old


Happy birfday Leroy's mom


KyDawg said:


> If this rain don't stop, I'm gonna plant rice-a-roni.


Dusty here boss


blood on the ground said:


> I think I'm going to be sore... Raking and planting never bothered me before but I swear I'm already feeling it!!! OMG... I'm old!!!!



Blood old now, old as dirt


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2015)

Set up....


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2015)

Goal!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

lookat mud jumping in for the crown


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2015)

feeling rehydrated after drinking a bunch of fluids.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

which type of fluids did you partake in?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> which type of fluids did you partake in?



water and dc.   might go back at it with the saw so no lickor crossed the lips.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2015)

Man everybody is going to the beach but me


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm just gonna whine about it for a lil while


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2015)

It aint fair. I got to work and i'm broke


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2015)

Sigh


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> water and dc.   might go back at it with the saw so no lickor crossed the lips.



Couple years ago I was helping my inlaws trim about 100 acres of pecans trees.  Having ran a huge Stihl saw most of the day i was tired.  Not paying attention and being overly comfortable with the chain saw, i pulled the trigger a little early.  Grabbed my pants and BARELY scratched my leg.  Quick reminder to myself how quickly accidents can happen.  i still have those pants as a reminder...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2015)

IRISH!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2015)

Clouded up fer a minit and I even heard a lil distant thunder. Don't need no rain rat now while da camper is still popped up. I wish MizT was here to get all her junk together so I could load it and close it.

I done made groceries, beer, likker, and got most of the food together.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

you made groceries, beer and likker?  That sounds like something for Big7's thread


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you made groceries, beer and likker?  That sounds like something for Big7's thread



Them fellers ain't got a clue about bugging out, nor do I, but I can tell you this:

If it ever comes to the point when you have to bugout, it's done got REAL bad......REAL bad. You ain't going to be able to take a 1/10th of the stuff you think you need either. You'd better have some major primitive skills, imo.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I think I'm going to be sore... Raking and planting never bothered me before but I swear I'm already feeling it!!! OMG... I'm old!!!!


 it ain't like you have a small plot............... now come help me with mine!


Jeff C. said:


> Clouded up fer a minit and I even heard a lil distant thunder. Don't need no rain rat now while da camper is still popped up. I wish MizT was here to get all her junk together so I could load it and close it.
> 
> I done made groceries, beer, likker, and got most of the food together.


you DO know they are calling for rain all weekend, right??


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> IRISH!!!





Keebs said:


> it ain't like you have a small plot............... now come help me with mine!
> 
> you DO know they are calling for rain all weekend, right??


I think just a lil farther north and Sat. is supposed to be good, our local i just looked at said 80percent for like 7 days


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2015)

Keebs said:


> it ain't like you have a small plot............... now come help me with mine!
> 
> you DO know they are calling for rain all weekend, right??



80% here for tomorrow, 20% for Sat. here.

20% tomorrow at Hamburg, and 60% there for Sat. 

All over the forecast map to be this close.

But, there's also a HUGE pavillion right across the road from the campsite I'm shooting for provided it isn't taken. Plus I got water, electricity, and a hot showa! 

OH........and plenty of fluid nourishment!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2015)

See y'all tomorrow Jeff!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2015)

Thirsty Thursday is almost here!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I think just a lil farther north and Sat. is supposed to be good, our local i just looked at said 80percent for like 7 days





Jeff C. said:


> 80% here for tomorrow, 20% for Sat. here.
> 
> 20% tomorrow at Hamburg, and 60% there for Sat.
> 
> ...


 I was  at ya.......... wish I could make it, ya'll will have a blast, I KNOW!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Them fellers ain't got a clue about bugging out, nor do I, but I can tell you this:
> 
> If it ever comes to the point when you have to bugout, it's done got REAL bad......REAL bad. You ain't going to be able to take a 1/10th of the stuff you think you need either. You'd better have some major primitive skills, imo.



push comes to shove gonna be alot of people starving or killed, reguardless.  I just hope it dont get that bad


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I was  at ya.......... wish I could make it, ya'll will have a blast, I KNOW!!



We will either way, you're right!  Wish it would hold off, but I think we may see some thunderstorms on Sat. Time to start puttin some more stuff together....cyl!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

mud in the morning= "last thing I remember"


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> push comes to shove gonna be alot of people starving or killed, reguardless.  I just hope it dont get that bad



And I don't mean Nic and Hillbilly in my post, they will be the type of folks I'd be lookin for, although they'd probly shoot me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

me in the morning= I didnt sleep good.
  Mrs Keebs in the morning=


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> And I don't mean Nic and Hillbilly in my post, they will be the type of folks I'd be lookin for, although they'd probly shoot me.



THem 2 gonna be aight.. Nodoubt


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2015)

Later y'all. Its 5, peace out!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Later y'all. Its 5, peace out!!


let's roll!
Later ya'll!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2015)

Ain't no buggin out here, got plenty of ammo and guns and food, generator etc.  If I want sumpin I'll take it from somebody else . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

what you gonna do when you run outta gas?
wait, aint your nearest neighbor like 10 mile away?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

> Mo killin/slashin, less babies and love making.


Never thought id see quack type that, ever


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what you gonna do when you run outta gas?
> wait, aint your nearest neighbor like 10 mile away?





Like I said, I'll take what I want.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

we jut got the proofs of Gages first school pictures ( day care)..  Kinda bitter sweet


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Like I said, I'll take what I want.



That's viking talk!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 9, 2015)

headed in to work


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> headed in to work



Evenin Wy.....missed ya being around for the past few days!

Well.....just got to get some clothes and totes in the camper and I can close her up. Hope I can beat the dew, I got some clothes to dry!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Wy.....missed ya being around for the past few days!
> 
> Well.....just got to get some clothes and totes in the camper and I can close her up. Hope I can beat the dew, I got some clothes to dry!



You headed out of town?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> You headed out of town?



He's practicing the bug out preparedness drill.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> You headed out of town?





Come visit us at Hamburg tomorrow, or Saturday??


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> You headed out of town?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Come visit us at Hamburg tomorrow, or Saturday??



What he said ^^^^^


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2015)

Got the truck and camper loaded except my clothes (drying), cold food and drinks to go in ice chests, and lil fridge in back of truck.

Camper is popped down with just enough up to open lil door and throw my bag in.

Tearin up a big bowl of pasketti.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I was  at ya.......... wish I could make it, ya'll will have a blast, I KNOW!!



It don't take  much, juss sayin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It don't take  much, juss sayin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2015)

I's wore slap out!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Got the truck and camper loaded except my clothes (drying), cold food and drinks to go in ice chests, and lil fridge in back of truck.
> 
> Camper is popped down with just enough up to open lil door and throw my bag in.
> 
> Tearin up a big bowl of pasketti.



The boys futergrandbabymama came by this eve, we'z kinda behind. Thank Gawd for that girl.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2015)

I scaled back, but still got evrything but the kitchen sink.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boys futergrandbabymama came by this eve, we'z kinda behind. Thank Gawd for that girl.



Don't take yall long!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't take yall long!



Save us that spot Jeffro #20


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 9, 2015)

may have to take a sick day this weekend


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Save us that spot Jeffro #20



I'll yell at'em and chew'em out....I'm gonna be the leader at Hamburg. 



Wycliff said:


> may have to take a sick day this weekend



Come'on!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2015)

Been a busy day.....sprayin roundup this mornin, poppin up camper, workin on sprayer, makin groceries/likker-beer/dogfood @ 3 different locations, doin laundry, packin up the camper and closin it back up, packin and loadin truck has done wore me out today.

All this to go unload it all and popit up for 2 days and put it all back to go home to take it back out and put it all up again.

Whoever came up with camping?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2015)

I'mon call it a night!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2015)

Wy, gobblein, EE, blood??? For you fellas and the rest when they come to life, if I have'nt drank it all. 

Fell asleep shortly after my post above. About 6-6.5 is normal for me.

It's Fridayyyyyyy!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 10, 2015)

Good Morning to you Wycliff, Gobblin, Quack, Jeffro, and to all of you other knuckle-dragging drivelers this morning.

RUT-RO !!!!!


Dang surely hope that all of you Hamburg campers can hold onto to your hats, drawers, shoes, etc because this weather looks kind of ornery for later today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to you Wycliff, Gobblin, Quack, Jeffro, and to all of you other knuckle-dragging drivelers this morning.
> 
> RUT-RO !!!!!
> 
> ...



Yes it does, Mike. I don't know what time it's sposed to be here, but I know I want to beat it settin up today.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 10, 2015)

Jeffro, 
You and Gobblin make a pretty good team of supplying us with some fresh brewed coffee too.  Thanks.

I worked my tail off yesterday and only got about half of my work done.  

OH, did I tell you that BUMBLEBEES really hurt when they sting you !!!!  Started the day off early yesterday with that as I picked up a piece of wood that a dang bee had bored into and just happened to still be inside until I moved my hand from over the opening.  YEEEOOOWWW !!!!!  

He "B" Dead Now though, along with two of his brudders and sisters !!!

Unfortunately, I've got to deliver some items to a customer up in Thomson early this morning and hopefully, I can get back with no problems related to all of the increased traffic due to the Master's Golf Tournament.

The rest of the needed work will have to wait until maybe Tuesday now. 

Catch ya'll later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Jeffro,
> You and Gobblin make a pretty good team of supplying us with some fresh brewed coffee too.  Thanks.
> 
> I worked my tail off yesterday and only got about half of my work done.
> ...



Ouch....alrighty Mike, take care and be careful out there today! A few of them storms could be severe.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 10, 2015)

Morning, thanks for the coffee Chief


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2015)

Vaca is great for rolling over and catching up on the beauty rest.  Thanks for the coffee 

Take care at Hamburg, obviously I am not making it this time.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2015)

Ughhhh.... oooof.........morning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

*Morning folks!!!!!*

ITS FRIDAY!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> ughhhh.... Oooof.........morning



perk up mud its golden corral day!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> *Morning folks!!!!!*
> 
> ITS FRIDAY!!!



shhhhhhhh

some folks are still sleeping.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> shhhhhhhh
> 
> some folks are still sleeping.



Im sorry gobble I seen where you were getting beauty rest.  Ill pipe down.  Im sure your in desperate need


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

Its gonna be so slow in here today.  jeph aint gonna be here to drivel with me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

Im gonna have to go be useless with Billy and his minions


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2015)

shhhhhh, leroy not  so loud


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> shhhhhh, leroy not  so loud



Nope, you get 0 pitty from me, Non, zero, zip, zilch, nota, nothing.  I tried to warn you yesterday but noooooo.  So rise and shine.  Off ya butt, on ya feet, out the shade and in the heat CHOP CHOP!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

who let waddler out te political forum?
I thought Elfii had him caged up in there?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 10, 2015)

Mernin ... The good Lord is sprinkling water on my garden this morning!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2015)

I'll come back when leroy calms down


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin ... The good Lord is sprinkling water on my garden this morning!


you never answered me yesterday 


mudracing101 said:


> I'll come back when leroy calms down



Im sowwy 





yeah, Im kidding, suck it up butter cup


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

Noone wants to play today.
Might have to take my marble and go get lost in youtube land.
Might even get lost in the political forum.  Always some good bickering over there


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

oh, I see we got a ninja..  bet its either durt of mud


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

Prolly mud..  hes prolly scamming hard to be at the top of the next page


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

i wonder if hdm03 got lost in the park yesterday


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

I got Gage this weekend, we gonna have us some fun.  Maybe i can trick him into biting his granny..  I will LOL like crazy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

Think I might do a sample run up town and see how the ladies react to my handsome child.  I think its gonna be a great idea to meet chicks


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Think I might do a sample run up town and see how the ladies react to my handsome child.  I think its gonna be a great idea to meet chicks


like flies to honey...............

Oh, Mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 10, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

Morning Keebs, Mrs 22 and Jeph


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2015)

Fixin to head that way, not likin the looks of this weather that's approachin, so I got to go get set up.

Mornin yall!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 10, 2015)

40 hfh


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2015)

Mornin bOOM bOOM.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2015)

Holler atchall later on after I'm set up!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i wonder if hdm03 got lost in the park yesterday



No he's done enough stawkin there he knows the place like the back of his hand. He kinda "runs the place".



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Think I might do a sample run up town and see how the ladies react to my handsome child.  I think its gonna be a great idea to meet chicks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> 40 hfh


that aint old, your barely seasoned.  


Workin2Hunt said:


> No he's done enough stawkin there he knows the place like the back of his hand. He kinda "runs the place".



dont be hatin bro


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to head that way, not likin the looks of this weather that's approachin, so I got to go get set up.
> 
> Mornin yall!


have a safe trip!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Ya'll have a safe trip too.............. is anyone from down this way coming?  If so, you could send my sunglasses........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

i got the sads.  I wasnt invited to hamburg and it just plum breaks my pea pickin heart.  I might go home and cry myself to sleep


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i got the sads.  I wasnt invited to hamburg and it just plum breaks my pea pickin heart.  I might go home and cry myself to sleep



I wasnt invited either.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I wasnt invited either.



Now we know why you feel bad.  You was so sad they drove ya to drinking.  Its a terrible, terrible I tell ya


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2015)

Well the tinkling or sprinkling from the sky has started here in White County.   Looking west it could get ugly with boomers and lightening.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

send some rain down souf, we need it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 10, 2015)

We don't invite round here, we juss show up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

Not to derail the 22s anni. thread but I bet Chris couldnt have found a shorter pair of swimmin trunks if he had to,  Put some clothes on man


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Not to derail the 22s anni. thread but I bet Chris couldnt have found a shorter pair of swimmin trunks if he had to,  Put some clothes on man



Jealous


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jealous



No maam.  I have an unwriten rule against wearing daisy dukes


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jealous



Me thinks he looks good.......makes me want to go get in a duck blind


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2015)

Gc?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2015)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

Kinda figured Chris would jump in here and defend himself.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Kinda figured Chris would jump in here and defend himself.



He's gonna KILL me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 10, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I wasnt invited either.



Join the club.. I never get invited!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2015)

i wish i would get invited to something


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i wish i would get invited to something



beside the park with Nancy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i wish i would get invited to something



dont matter, you wouldnt come anyway


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

well this went from a nice day to hades in a hand basket pretty quick


----------



## rydert (Apr 10, 2015)

hey everyone.....I feel smarter..
I'm out of class today but start back again Monday...who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks?


----------



## rydert (Apr 10, 2015)

what is hades?.........


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2015)

not sure Durt; maybe Nancy can let us know


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

google it...


----------



## rydert (Apr 10, 2015)

Hadephobia?


----------



## rydert (Apr 10, 2015)

now you google it


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Me thinks he looks good.......makes me want to go get in a duck blind


You aint seen him lately, time has not been good to Mr. Hawtnett







































havin_fun_huntin said:


> well this went from a nice day to hades in a hand basket pretty quick


The park closing?


----------



## rydert (Apr 10, 2015)

lol-ing


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2015)

i'm lol-ing too


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2015)

toot


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

bet hdm just soiled himself


----------



## rydert (Apr 10, 2015)

what does soiled himself mean?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2015)

rydert said:


> what does soiled himself mean?



i don't understand that girl talk either


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

that means he pooped his pants.  
Lost his grip
released his bowels.
prolly has racing stripes in his panties


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

rydert said:


> what does soiled himself mean?



you should consider more classes


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2015)

Headed to Hamburg shortly, hope Chief's got all his stuff unloaded 'fore I get there . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to Hamburg shortly, hope Chief's got all his stuff unloaded 'fore I get there . .



 Ya'll drank one for me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

quack gonna get lost


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2015)

hOmo3?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> quack gonna get lost


----------



## rydert (Apr 10, 2015)

hfh?


----------



## rydert (Apr 10, 2015)

homo3?


----------



## rydert (Apr 10, 2015)

danggit............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

I wasnt trying or nushin.  Im winning... like Charlie Sheen


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2015)

crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

I bet quack washed, waxed, polished vacumed and armouralled his whole truck to go to Cheeseburgerville and its gonna rain..  Hes silly


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

he prolly even went over it with one of them them Mothers clay stones..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

I bet he faints if dust gets on his newly shined tires


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 10, 2015)

What'll ya have.......Chili dawg and an order of rangs. It's what's for lunch.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

I aint gonna help pick him up.  he aint no tiny fella


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What'll ya have.......Chili dawg and an order of rangs. It's what's for lunch.



that be sounding good!!!!!!  love that place


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I bet quack washed, waxed, polished vacumed and armouralled his whole truck to go to Cheeseburgerville and its gonna rain..  Hes silly





Truck is filthy, I'm ashamed to drive it. 




Later ya'll..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

Id love a chilli dog wiff cheese...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Id love a chilli dog wiff cheese...



with WHAT


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Truck is filthy, I'm ashamed to drive it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ill drive it for you as long as you keep paying for it.
Be safe Mill


----------



## rydert (Apr 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What'll ya have.......Chili dawg and an order of rangs. It's what's for lunch.



never ate there......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 10, 2015)

The "V" don't offer that.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> with WHAT



chilli cheese dawgs are AWESOME


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The "V" don't offer that.



They need to.  bidness will be mo betta


----------



## rydert (Apr 10, 2015)

hfh likes hotdogs.....who would have ever thought that?........


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2015)

rydert said:


> hfh likes hotdogs.....who would have ever thought that?........



i know; right


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

rydert said:


> hfh likes hotdogs.....who would have ever thought that?........



yeah, well, that might be true but i dont wear tu-tus


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2015)

NO GC today, too much to do.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2015)

We have the V up in Dawsonville!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

werd


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2015)

Prob. just pick up a burger to go


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

mud gonna get a large meat lover pizza delivered


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> NO GC today, too much to do.



please tell me this is a typo.......are you sick???  near death?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

well the manager will be happy.  they wont be in the red today.  Might be able to turn the parking lot lights back on


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2015)

Not sick just got things to do. Still have a headache though.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2015)

hfh will be sorry to hear about your headache


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2015)

i'm starving and it's pouring outside


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2015)

looks like i'm gonna get wet


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> hfh will be sorry to hear about your headache



he shouldnt have smarted off to Mrs V..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

your what?


----------



## rydert (Apr 10, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> NO GC today, too much to do.



what in the world?.....you not dying are you?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

mud got alkihaul poisoning?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

Thats alot of Ultras


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

quick mud, go eat some charcoal


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

not kingsford tho...


----------



## rydert (Apr 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yeah, well, that might be true but i dont wear tu-tus



.....idjit


----------



## rydert (Apr 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> quick mud, go eat some charcoal



I can picture mud with a handful of charcoal and a dirty mouth


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

"Leroy said it was ok"


----------



## rydert (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

"i wonder if starting fluid will help?"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

Im ready 4 5 thurdy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

Gonna have a fun weekend fulla laughs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

keebs and Bog must be reading back


----------



## rydert (Apr 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud?



he probably dead from eating charcoal........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

They are gonna be disappointed


----------



## rydert (Apr 10, 2015)

Rip


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

rydert said:


> he probably dead from eating charcoal........



I shoulda told him to use lump


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs and Bog must be reading back


yes........... I'm ready to have some help around here!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2015)

Snowy,  long time no see.

keebs, what ya need?

getting some busy work done here.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Snowy,  long time no see.
> 
> keebs, what ya need?
> 
> getting some busy work done here.


someone to answer the phone and deal with people while I come in here & rest!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2015)

Keebs said:


> someone to answer the phone and deal with people while I come in here & rest!



lock the door and take the phone off the hook and rest until I get there or 4:30 comes first.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 10, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Snowy,  long time no see.
> 
> keebs, what ya need?
> 
> getting some busy work done here.


Hey Gobble!  

I feel like I've been on a time warp our something   it's pretty much the same as when I was here in 05. I been freezing my hind end off here in California tho  it's cold with the"breeze" coming off the ocean

How y'all been?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 10, 2015)

Headed to the MON. Ya'll have a good one.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 10, 2015)

Here's some scenery for y'all to enjoy. First is the sunset last night here on the west coast, second is the funky circle around the sun on Tuesday and the last is Alcatraz Island viewed from Fisherman's Wharf in San Francisco


----------



## rydert (Apr 10, 2015)

nice pics snow.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

dats cool snowy


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2015)

i've been there be fo!  cool pics!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2015)

Nice pix 

thought it was always 75* in SanFran


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> lock the door and take the phone off the hook and rest until I get there or 4:30 comes first.





SnowHunter said:


> Hey Gobble!
> 
> I feel like I've been on a time warp our something   it's pretty much the same as when I was here in 05. I been freezing my hind end off here in California tho  it's cold with the"breeze" coming off the ocean
> 
> How y'all been?


lovin the pics you've been posted!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Headed to the MON. Ya'll have a good one.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

I hope the 22s have a safe trip


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 10, 2015)

Wife got lucky and I went chopping with her.... Normally I'd put my foot down but today I was nice and drove her to all her favorite stores!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2015)

the 22s should go to the Tifton park and camp instead of hamburg


----------



## rydert (Apr 10, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Wife got lucky and I went chopping with her.... Normally I'd put my foot down but today I was nice and drove her to all her favorite stores!



chopping?.....y'all working in the garden?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

bog trying to get brownie points..  Wonder why?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

No man is that nice without cause


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

aint that right Mud


----------



## rydert (Apr 10, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> the 22s should go to the Tifton park and camp instead of hamburg



well......Quack is going to be there.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

rydert said:


> well......Quack is going to be there.......


----------



## rydert (Apr 10, 2015)

hehehe........


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2015)

T hehehe


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

I recon a blind squirrel finds a nut erry once in a while


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 10, 2015)

rydert said:


> chopping?.....y'all working in the garden?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> bog trying to get brownie points..  Wonder why?



Youns no ... Chopping... Clothes chopping, grossuree chopping....

I try to build my points for deer season early!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2015)

Blood sucking up, Cool pics Snowy. I hope they aint a earthquake while she's out there and falls off in the ocean.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2015)

I will miss Snowy


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2015)

why does one need points for deer season?  how many of these points does one need?  i have been hunting incorrectly all these years?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

Gotcha.  deer season is VERY important


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2015)

oh no......Snowy is dead????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

I hope shes a swimmer


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 10, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nice pix
> 
> thought it was always 75* in SanFran



Nooooooooo! The kids and I are all bundled in sweaters and pants while everyone else is in shirt sleeves. It is downright cold! Brrr! 

Glad y'all liked the pics


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm glad she got to meet me that one night.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

someone should fedex her a life vest


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 10, 2015)

Ol BOG rules the roost!!! When I get home I'm going to put some thangs in its place!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2015)

fedex is in cahoots with the postal service, she'll never get it in time.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 10, 2015)

RIP snow!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Ol BOG rules the roost!!! When I get home I'm going to put some thangs in its place!!!



Congrats on the promotion, tell the lil lady i said hey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Ol BOG rules the roost!!! When I get home I'm going to put some thangs in its place!!!



You mean like the dishs, clothes, throw pillows and such?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 10, 2015)

Snow hunta going to leave me all her cast iron cookware!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2015)

lol's


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2015)

she gone but not fergotten


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2015)

she'll be missed


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2015)

mud?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 10, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Congrats on the promotion, tell the lil lady i said hey


I will mud .... She talks about you all da time!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> You mean like the dishs, clothes, throw pillows and such?


Sometimes you should jus keep yo mouf shut!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

Maybe UPS is mo better?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2015)

BOG is putting Nancy in her place


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I will mud .... She talks about you all da time!
> 
> Sometimes you should jus keep yo mouf shut!!!



My fingers get carried away


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

sounds like he got a little defensive.  Must be some truth in what I typed?


----------



## rydert (Apr 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> My fingers get carried away



that's what mud said.........


----------



## rydert (Apr 10, 2015)

rydert said:


> that's what mud said.........



he also said he's not that type.......


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2015)

what type???


----------



## rydert (Apr 10, 2015)

"that" type........


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2015)

oh.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

like hdm03s type?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

Bog, ill pray for your dish pan hands


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

snowy, when yall coming back?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 2 (2 members and 0 guests)
havin_fun_huntin, Keebs+
Well hey there


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 2 (2 members and 0 guests)
> havin_fun_huntin, Keebs+
> Well hey there


 ya'll done gone & buried my snowmama?!?!? good lord, she gonna put a hex on all you'uns!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

No NO No No.  i was trying to save her lifes


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Ol BOG rules the roost!!! When I get home I'm going to put some thangs in its place!!!



BOG wears thongs?   





Maybe I should find my glasses.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2015)

Time to go yet?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

Mama went and get Gage early today to spend time with him.  They came by and seen me.  me played peek-a-boo and laughed and laughed and laughed


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

Then I had to change his diaper


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2015)

to much info leroy


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm ready to split


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2015)

make like a tree and leave


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2015)

Sca dattle


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2015)

that made me lol


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 10, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> BOG wears thongs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That wasn't nice... Next time I find you camping I'm gonna role your camp site!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

Bog is feeling violent today...

He needs to cash in brownie points early


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Bog is feeling violent today...
> 
> He needs to cash in brownie points early



I'll prolly toss some beer cans on the ground also! Ggggrrrrr


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

Oh my..., you need a hug


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2015)

hfh gettin' gay in herra


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

where is errbody at in here


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2015)

57 mo minutes


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

homo3, what you doing this weekend?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

and dont get excited, Im not asking you out on a date


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2015)

hopefully planting my garden if it's dry enough


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2015)

what you and the kid doing?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

Honestly no clue.  I just know im gonna spend as much time with him as I can.  The way hes growing, prolly be feeding him most of the weekend.  He is 10 months old and as big as a 16 month old.  I noticed while he was up here today he is breaking 2 more teeth.  thatll give him 7 total...


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2015)

dang; he has mo teeth than you now


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

NoNo  i gots all my teef.  Even the smart ones..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Time to go yet?


YES!!!!!!


blood on the ground said:


> I'll prolly toss some beer cans on the ground also! Ggggrrrrr


down boy, down!

Ya'll have a good weekend!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

Bye keebs, enjoy your weekend sweety


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2015)

later folks....ya'll have a good weekend


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 10, 2015)

bye hdm, have a goodun


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2015)

door sure didn't hit anyone where the sun don't shine this afternoon when it got quitting time.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 11, 2015)

Man, this place is deader than a likker store on early Sunday morning!!!!!  



Hope everyone at Hamburg survived the night.

Now where is that coffee that I need so badly????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 11, 2015)

Good morning smart folks going to be an interesting day in Augusta today. Spieth sure is making records


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Good morning smart folks going to be an interesting day in Augusta today. Spieth sure is making records





That kid got game !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Good morning smart folks going to be an interesting day in Augusta today. Spieth sure is making records





Hooked On Quack said:


> That kid got game !!!



Is he too young to get nervous?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is he too young to get nervous?





Could be, we'll fixing to find out !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2015)

Headed back to Hamburg to see the Hornetz and the Chief's.  Place is PACKED, they got the last 2 spots.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 12, 2015)

Morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2015)

morning Wy


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks GW


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 12, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to you Wycliff and Gobblin.

I think that most every driveler must be passed out drunk, maybe sound asleep, or got their head buried in the sand, or just maybe, they are in jail and can't get online to drivel here on GON !!!  

Surely hope that most of you wake up this morning and will be be face up when you do.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2015)

Mernin kids...


----------



## cramer (Apr 12, 2015)

morning every buddy
Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 12, 2015)

Morning, BB practice again today hope i get home in time to watch the back nine


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Morning, BB practice again today hope i get home in time to watch the back nine



You shooting BB's at eggs?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 12, 2015)

Yup the festevis egg shoot out then tje feats of stregths


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2015)

Changed the erl an filtas in the GMC ... Other than topping off the oil I should be good to go for another 2 years!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2015)

Great weekend with the Chief's and Hornetzzz !! 


Back to work tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2015)

Had a BIG ol time with Quackbro and the Htutu's this weekend! 

Can't thank Mill enough for providing us with some very good BBQ w/extra sauce(several sandwiches-2 meals), biskit and sausages for brekfus(both mornins), pizza's for an afternoon snack if anyone wanted any, and a tour of the Plantation, not to mention a lot of laughs. Always a good time with the Hornets, no question!!!   

Matter of fact, the only thing we had to prepare for food was some turkey sammiches for lunch Saturday and coffee in da moanins!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2015)

Got home about 2:00, everything unloaded and put away.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2015)

Ahhhh.....let's not forget the Lovely MizDawn. I got to tell her Hey in person!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2015)

Maggie and Boudreaux got to swim in Quackbro and MizDawn's pool too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2015)

Great seeing ya'll Chiefbro, had a ball !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Maggie and Boudreaux got to swim in Quackbro and MizDawn's pool too.





Boudreaux barking at the Polaris !! 



Susie didn't know what to think !!   She ain't much on sharing her tennis ball..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2015)

Lemme know if ya'll like that ham Chief ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Great seeing ya'll Chiefbro, had a ball !!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Boudreaux barking at the Polaris !!
> 
> 
> 
> Susie didn't know what to think !!   She ain't much on sharing her tennis ball..



Like I said, can't thank ya enough Hoss, and MizDawn too for lettin you hang with us for 2 afternoon and evenins! 


I think he's got some Cajun or Coonbutt in him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lemme know if ya'll like that ham Chief ???



Will do Quack. We're going to cook our burgers we brought for down there that we didn't have to cook, tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2015)

Those ribs and sausage Mista Hawnett cooked were off the chain too !!  Didn't get to try any Mz T's tater salat.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2015)

Hope the Hawtnetzz made it home safe ???  Prolly kicked back watching the Masters and havin a lil EW and DC !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2015)

Headed in . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope the Hawtnetzz made it home safe ???  Prolly kicked back watching the Masters and havin a lil EW and DC !!



Yessir, that's what they said they were going to do when they got home and settled.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2015)

Eatin some of that tater salat with a hamburger rat now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2015)

Maggie's got something weird going on. Just noticed in the past 30 mins that's she's drooling excessively.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2015)

She seems totally normal, otherwise. Beggin for food, so she still wants to eat my hamburger.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2015)

Somethin aint right though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Maggie's got something weird going on. Just noticed in the past 30 mins that's she's drooling excessively.









I dunno Chief ???  Did she get over heated ??   Sure hope she's okay, that's one sweet pup !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> She seems totally normal, otherwise. Beggin for food, so she still wants to eat my hamburger.






Give that po baybay a hambooger, she be hawngray !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Give that po baybay a hambooger, she be hawngray !!



Well we looked all in her mouth for something obvious like an injury, bad tooth, etc., but didn't see anything that stands out. Not really acting like sh'e ill or anything either. 

I know she has never drooled like this before.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Maggie and Boudreaux got to swim in Quackbro and MizDawn's pool too.


pics or it neva happened............. hope my girl is ok, maybe just *overexcited*???


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope the Hawtnetzz made it home safe ???  Prolly kicked back watching the Masters and havin a lil EW and DC !!


I.WANT.PICS>!!!!!
So glad ya'll got together, it rained most the day today, got a new roll of hay rolled in yesterday (goooood hay) and danged if one of them didn't try to colic on us today! danged if ya do & danged if ya don't!
Can't wait to hear some *stories*!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2015)

Time to make da doenuts!

How about Jordan Spieth ... 21 an whooped hind end at the masters!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 12, 2015)

Is her nose warm Chief? She night have some fever.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Is her nose warm Chief? She night have some fever.


2nd that.............. hope she's ok, will check in first thing in da moanin! Night ya'll!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> pics or it neva happened............. hope my girl is ok, maybe just *overexcited*???
> 
> I.WANT.PICS>!!!!!
> So glad ya'll got together, it rained most the day today, got a new roll of hay rolled in yesterday (goooood hay) and danged if one of them didn't try to colic on us today! danged if ya do & danged if ya don't!
> Can't wait to hear some *stories*!!





Mandy took a few pics ??


I impressed Mr. Hawtnet with my vast knowledge . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mandy took a few pics ??
> 
> 
> I impressed Mr. Hawtnet with my vast knowledge . .



Mmmmmmkay


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2015)

Guessing Blood's werkin ??


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 13, 2015)

The beach is a miserable place to live unless you got some kind of inkum that falls out the sky every month. I like the beach OK but I am not in the Service Industry. Farming there is a huge gamble.  I live close enough to it I can get there quick if I want to but far enough away to make a living without the whims of nature and economics kicking in near as much.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guessing Blood's werkin ??



Yessir


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 13, 2015)

Somehow, thought this was a serius1, 2.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 13, 2015)

Good Morning  Blood.  You must be working hard all night long.

Hope the rest of you knuckle dragging drivelers show up soon and one of you bring along a big pot full of fresh brewed coffee.  I feel lazy this morning as it seemed like only a few hours ago, it was still Friday!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2015)

Morning EE, GW should be along shortly !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2015)

Mernin fellas! Werkin hard tonight... I be dirty!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2015)

Read a book all night, operations down.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2015)

Anyone else find the movie sling blade to be a excellent comedy?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Anyone else find the movie sling blade to be a excellent comedy?





Most excellent movie, Dwight Yoakham (sp) played a great part !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 13, 2015)

back to the grind today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2015)

off for a couple . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2015)

^^^^^^  KANG !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^^  KANG !!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> off for a couple . .



so you can rest up from all the hard trying.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2015)

Moanin......maggie seems to be ok today. 

Now I just realized I've got a durn dentist appt at noon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^^  KANG !!!



Nic dun said no more claiming kang


----------



## Crickett (Apr 13, 2015)

Morning yall! 

I have a question for those of you that use those vape thingys a.ka. e-cigs......is there an age requirement for purchasing & using one of those things?


----------



## Crickett (Apr 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin......maggie seems to be ok today.
> 
> Now I just realized I've got a durn dentist appt at noon.



Allergies maybe??? Max drools a lot when the pollen is bad but his nose pours too!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

Morning folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Allergies maybe??? Max drools a lot when the pollen is bad but his nose pours too!



I got a feeling it was from the 2 hr ride home and her lips flapping in the wind the entire way. Maggie likes to look out the side of the truck when she rides.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Morning yall!
> 
> I have a question for those of you that use those vape thingys a.ka. e-cigs......is there an age requirement for purchasing & using one of those things?



Morning Crickett.  i THINK since it has nicoteine (sp?) in it you have to be 18.  Dont hold me to that but i feel confident in it


----------



## Crickett (Apr 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I got a feeling it was from the 2 hr ride home and her lips flapping in the wind the entire way. Maggie likes to look out the side of the truck when she rides.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2015)

I got the same Ol Tom turkey strutting and gobbling right behind the house. Also had 6 deer feed through the yard about10 min ago!. I love this stuff!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Morning yall!
> 
> I have a question for those of you that use those vape thingys a.ka. e-cigs......is there an age requirement for purchasing & using one of those things?



Probably not, if you don't purchase any nicotine liquid.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning Crickett.  i THINK since it has nicoteine (sp?) in it you have to be 18.  Dont hold me to that but i feel confident in it



Do they all use nicotine?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I got the same Ol Tom turkey strutting and gobbling right behind the house. Also had 6 deer feed through the yard about10 min ago!. I love this stuff!



2 does just went through my backyard seconds ago as I was reading your post BOG!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Do they all use nicotine?



No, I believe you can buy the oil without any nicotine.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2015)

Crickets a good mom ...AKA Easter bunny... She done give her kids E cigs inda easta basket!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> 2 does just went through my backyard seconds ago as I was reading your post BOG!



Am I silly for loving that kind of stuff?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2015)

A lot of the kids today want that vape cig for something besides nicotine!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> No, I believe you can buy the oil without any nicotine.



Ok. The reason I'm asking is b/c yesterday while my son was outside playing with the other boys that live right here....a couple of other boys that live in the front of the neighborhood came down & was out there playing too....well I notice one of those boys...a 5th or 6th grader was puffin on one of those things.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Am I silly for loving that kind of stuff?



NO, absolutely not......I love seein them round here. When the day comes that I no longer see any wildlife in the near vicinity, I'll move.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> A lot of the kids today want that vape cig for something besides nicotine!



yup. New trend and from what I hear pretty effective too


----------



## Crickett (Apr 13, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Crickets a good mom ...AKA Easter bunny... She done give her kids E cigs inda easta basket!!!!



 No way!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Ok. The reason I'm asking is b/c yesterday while my son was outside playing with the other boys that live right here....a couple of other boys that live in the front of the neighborhood came down & was out there playing too....well I notice one of those boys...a 5th or 6th grader was puffin on one of those things.



He done stole one of his momma or daddy's old'uns probably.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yup. New trend and from what I hear pretty effective too



More like TOO effective, imo!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> He done stole one of his momma or daddy's old'uns probably.



That's what I thought at first but you never know nowadays. Some parents are so irresponsible they probably gave it to him.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

Iv been around them loaded with soemthing else.  It didnt have that very unique smell like one would think...


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 13, 2015)

morning folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2015)

Crickett said:


> That's what I thought at first but you never know nowadays. Some parents are so irresponsible they probably gave it to him.



Very possible....maybe gave it to him and said, "son if ya gonna smoke, smoke this." 



hdm03 said:


> morning folks



mernin.....


----------



## Crickett (Apr 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Very possible....maybe gave it to him and said, "son if ya gonna smoke, smoke this."
> 
> 
> 
> mernin.....



Yep....*sigh*....so sad


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2015)

Crickett said:


> No way!!!



Kidding darlin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 13, 2015)

Mornin


Great weekend. 
Quack and Mz. Dawn done spoiled us rotten. 
Jeff fa fa, I noticed Maggie drooling really bad when you were messing with the fire. I even said somepin bout it. Hope she's OK. I love that dawg.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2015)

mernin! still by myself............. anyone know how to file?


----------



## Crickett (Apr 13, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Kidding darlin!



I know that silly!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> Great weekend.
> ...



Sho did, yall too..... all we had to make was a couple turkey sammiches. 

Sorry didn't hear ya, and we never noticed it. She wasn't drooling in the camper on that moving blanket they slept on, we would've seen it. Maybe she got bit by something. She's not drooling today at all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2015)

Keebs said:


> mernin! still by myself............. anyone know how to file?



I do....open the file drawer and stick it in it.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I do....open the file drawer and stick it in it.


I'm ready to do that with a few things right now........... co-worker still out............. her son found her ex (his Daddy) passed away last week........ none of his family is helping out with stuff, so she is having to help her son arrange everything..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I'm ready to do that with a few things right now........... co-worker still out............. her son found her ex (his Daddy) passed away last week........ none of his family is helping out with stuff, so she is having to help her son arrange everything..............



Dang!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2015)

Lawd I don't want to go to my dentist appt today, but they will charge me for a missed appt without a 24 hr notice. I forgot about it, but we didn't have any cell service at Hamburg worth a flip. Practically non existent, unless you could find that sweet spot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2015)

Plus I gotz a tummy ache.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2015)

I might call them and see what they say if I cancel.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2015)

Where's Mudro?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Lawd I don't want to go to my dentist appt today, but they will charge me for a missed appt without a 24 hr notice. I forgot about it, but we didn't have any cell service at Hamburg worth a flip. Practically non existent, unless you could find that sweet spot.



We stopped at the first store we came to and my phone went crazy. Chris' mama in icu. Quack askin if we need ice, and you askin if we there yet. 

I sure hope Maggie didn't get bit by one of them snakes that were crawlin up Jag's pant leg.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2015)

Bloods tired and sleepy! Goodnight children!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang!


I know.......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> We stopped at the first store we came to and my phone went crazy. Chris' mama in icu. Quack askin if we need ice, and you askin if we there yet.
> 
> I sure hope Maggie didn't get bit by one of them snakes that were crawlin up Jag's pant leg.


's for Mr.22's Mama.................... wait, what snake's?!?!?


blood on the ground said:


> Bloods tired and sleepy! Goodnight children!


schweet dreams!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm here!! I survived the weekend. Camped Frid. and Sat. night at the trucks gone wild in Eastman . Had a good time, watched some fast trucks. Baptised the new Ranger. Took 4 hours to wash it with a pump from the pond.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We stopped at the first store we came to and my phone went crazy. Chris' mama in icu. Quack askin if we need ice, and you askin if we there yet.
> 
> I sure hope Maggie didn't get bit by one of them snakes that were crawlin up Jag's pant leg.



   

I think that snake was crawlin DOWN his leg!!!   

Our phones did the same thing  Shoot..... mine and MizT's were doin all kinds of crazy stuff while we there, even shutting off. 



blood on the ground said:


> Bloods tired and sleepy! Goodnight children!



TC blood!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm here!! I survived the weekend. Camped Frid. and Sat. night at the trucks gone wild in Eastman . Had a good time, watched some fast trucks. Baptised the new Ranger. Took 4 hours to wash it with a pump from the pond.



No pics I take it?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> No pics I take it?



not really, to busy toting cans around


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2015)

I did find this!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2015)

Y'all got any pics?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2015)

That was it Jeffro, check out my facebook for the peterbuilt semi skimming the pond.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all got any pics?



Mandy has a few. I never touched my cell phone again after it started actin up....ain't much of a pitcher taker anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> That was it Jeffro, check out my facebook for the peterbuilt semi skimming the pond.



I don't do facebook no mo!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2015)

I canceled my dentist appt.  

The gal said it was ok because the type of appt I had for today wouldn't matter.  

I reckon it was another one of those 3 min appts. wher the dentist looks in there for about 30 secs with the lil mirror and says everything looks good....see ya later. Then charges me $70.00


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't do facebook no mo!



Sorry


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2015)

Man this place just died. Reckon I'll go watch some weather, forecasts I'm seeing on the computer showing a chance of rain every day of this week.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

I was watching fights on my phone.. People are silly


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2015)

Let me see if i can post the video, aint sure how to do it .


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2015)

nope


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

i dont know how o do it from phone either Mud.  that was a cool video till he tried to climb the hill... Fail..


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i dont know how o do it from phone either Mud.  that was a cool video till he tried to climb the hill... Fail..



There was no fail to that, that was the dam, The water right there was over your head. he skimmed that thing like a boss. He made it look too easy, there was trucks with blowers and 72" tires that couldnt make it past the middle. If he wouldnt of let out of it he would of flew over it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> There was no fail to that, that was the dam, The water right there was over your head. he skimmed that thing like a boss. He made it look too easy, there was trucks with blowers and 72" tires that couldnt make it past the middle. If he wouldnt of let out of it he would of flew over it



  I didnt know it was that deep!!  WHOA!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

brb, I gots to go watch this again


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2015)

I'll try to find a pic to show how deep it is.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2015)

I guess errybody done went to lunch


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

no, its just dead in here.  Nothing new..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 13, 2015)

new smew


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2015)

I'z gettin hawngry....what I miss?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

Sum of yall may have seen it on fb but gage had a blast this weekend.  Mama was vacumming and he was watching her trying to climb on the vac cleaner.  So, I put him on it.  The boy tried to go to sleep sitting up there riding around.  Got plum mad when she turned it off and out it up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 13, 2015)

Cat got ya'lls tongue


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2015)

Leftover burger!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cat got ya'lls tongue



All yall working and not talking


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

i had zero lunch


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

will have popcorn later tho.. I  love popcorn


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

Fresh, air popped, popcorn too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

With warm melted butta and salt.  Its gonna be all kinds of awesome


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

IM getting all giggly just thinking bout it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all got any pics?



I got some. Can't post em. The one with everybody sporting their Varsity hats is too dark and Quacks waving at me funny in all the rest. Did ya'll know Quack aint got but one fanger on his right hand


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

Now I know who HDM03 feels when the park opens


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Now I know who HDM03 feels when the park opens



Who does he feel?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who does he feel?




Great time for a typo


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got some. Can't post em. The one with everybody sporting their Varsity hats is too dark and Quacks waving at me funny in all the rest. Did ya'll know Quack aint got but one fanger on his right hand



I was wondering why he was pointing UP so much.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who does he feel?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

quack was looking for UFO?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

maybe he seen an alien


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

I see them all the time at work


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

They arent that rare


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

4 folks and noone is talking.. shame shame


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2015)

I need another secretary here!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I know that silly!



Good looking pup in your avy cricket!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2015)

cheeseburger and cheese dogs.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I need another secretary here!



With a little muny an some pepper jelly I just might be your man!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> With a little muny an some pepper jelly I just might be your man!


little muny is all any of this bunch gits........... but I could keep ya in the pepper jelly! Hope you don't mind the commute!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 13, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Good looking pup in your avy cricket!



Thank you! That's Jasper. She's my daughter's rabbit dog.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2015)

Between Jag walking/slipping up behind me and the Park Rangers riding laps around us + drankin = paranoid Quack.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Between Jag walking/slipping up behind me and the Park Rangers riding laps around us + drankin = paranoid Quack.






Came home to a brand new pool pump installed along with a big fat bill stuck in the door.  Ready to get that pool open.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Came home to a brand new pool pump installed along with a big fat bill stuck in the door.  Ready to get that pool open.




It'll last ya awhile I hope !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2015)

I bet Nancy and Hmd03 get all tingla when I say "Park Ranger..."



toot


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

I get skeered and run


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

hdm03 prolly gets all kinds of excited


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I get skeered and run





havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03 prolly gets all kinds of excited





Only if it's a "Rump Ranger . ."


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

whats dat?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> whats dat?





Broke Back Mountain..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

Never see it.  Care to fill me in?  HDM gave it rave reviews tho


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2015)

Most excellent movie, you and hdm03 should go to the drive in and check it out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2015)

Dranky drank time !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2015)

Pooh time ??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

now your really gonna get hdm excited


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2015)

Pooh don't bother nobody ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2015)

Crap, wifey on the way home, she's gonna werk me to deaf..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

you should take a nap fore she gets there


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crap, wifey on the way home, she's gonna werk me to deaf..




Ssssoooooo glad for this day to be OVA!!!!!!!!!!!
Quack, fix me a drank, I'm gonna join ya!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2015)

Bout that time, Need to jump on some yard work


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Ssssoooooo glad for this day to be OVA!!!!!!!!!!!
> Quack, fix me a drank, I'm gonna join ya!





You got it LilN, lottsa Crown, lil bit o DC ???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

called and got a price on a new carb for lawn mower.. $125.. sweet baby jesus thats high


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 13, 2015)

you must have a fancy lawn mower


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> you must have a fancy lawn mower




brother, I own nothing fancy.  I go with how feasible something is.  That and imma broke cracka


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2015)

Nancy='s fancy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

Mower was free, made it one season.  Carb started leaking.. I didnt notice... Fire goes poof..  Melts plastic ears on carb.. carb no good.. Louie not happy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

Well, it wasnt free.  I wired a dude building in trade for it...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

I flopped W2H's facelife rant.  He gonna be MAD


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

this is mean but it made me LOL


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Between Jag walking/slipping up behind me and the Park Rangers riding laps around us + drankin = paranoid Quack.



  

Quackbro ain neva fuhgot Jag's two thumbs up moooove!!!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Came home to a brand new pool pump installed along with a big fat bill stuck in the door.  Ready to get that pool open.



I'm ready!!!   



havin_fun_huntin said:


> called and got a price on a new carb for lawn mower.. $125.. sweet baby jesus thats high



$125.00 aint bad considerin what a new one costs. What would you have charged to wire that dudes building? 

Or....maybe you can run across another good trade.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Came home to a brand new pool pump installed along with a big fat bill stuck in the door.  Ready to get that pool open.



Na locker down an let's fas fowerd ta fall!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 13, 2015)

Well I get home in time for the clouds to open up and sound like a cow on a flat rock.   So much for yard work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well I get home in time for the clouds to open up and sound like a cow on a flat rock.   So much for yard work.



Yep.....although what I was doing it really didn't matter (washing pollen off front porch), I wasn't able to continue on with a couple other little chores I would have liked getting done. Jag was mowing and when he came in he said, "my mower brought the rain".


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep.....although what I was doing it really didn't matter (washing pollen off front porch), I wasn't able to continue on with a couple other little chores I would have liked getting done. Jag was mowing and when he came in he said, "my mower brought the rain".



Love me some Jag. Me and him have the same attitude. Life is good. On a yucky note, came home to the cow on the rock thing and water is dripping in the hot water heater vent in the utility room roof. We just got a new roof last year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Love me some Jag. Me and him have the same attitude. Life is good. On a yucky note, came home to the cow on the rock thing and water is dripping in the hot water heater vent in the utility room roof. We just got a new roof last year.



That sux....probably leaking around it somewhere.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> That sux....probably leaking around it somewhere.



I'd say you are correct Jeff fa fa. 
We just worried how long.  We got an attic that I hope aint soaked. You saw what the ice maker leak did to out house. Aint no winning here when it comes to water. And we have 19,000 gallons in the back yard. 
Lemme just throw up a


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'd say you are correct Jeff fa fa.
> We just worried how long.  We got an attic that I hope aint soaked. You saw what the ice maker leak did to out house. Aint no winning here when it comes to water. And we have 19,000 gallons in the back yard.
> Lemme just throw up a



Oh...I thought you said it was dripping IN the vent.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh...I thought you said it was dripping IN the vent.



 Yep, dripping in the roof of the hot water heater vent. The vent goes to the roof.  Now H22 just told me the roof was done years ago. I guess time flies when you're having fun. No warranty.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep, dripping in the roof of the hot water heater vent. The vent goes to the roof.  Now H22 just told me the roof was done years ago. I guess time flies when you're having fun. No warranty.



I heard that, I had to fix one on my roof around a ventilator that was leaking every now and then. It would only leak during really hard rain and wind from the southeast.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 13, 2015)

When I was in the roofing business vents are not hard to keep from leaking.   What is the pitch/slope of the roof?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2015)

Wonder where Wy is?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

Live from the bed..  I got a new fan today for my room.  I WILL NOT  be hot tonight


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

Spent 20 minutes at the store looking for fans..  I just so happened to miss the display right beside the door


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2015)

The noise from a fan will put me to sleep like a newborn baby too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2015)

Reckon I'll go watch some TV for a while, later bOOM bOOM.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

Night jeph


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2015)

I here! ...... Hello...Hello?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 14, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I here! ...... Hello...Hello?


Me too. but I don't figure anybody gonna say hello back.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 14, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Me too. but I don't figure anybody gonna say hello back.



Yep ... Work away, work away!


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 14, 2015)

Yep, work away work.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 14, 2015)

Dey about to finish up the Spring shuffle round hya bout now.  Dey got a Fall Shuffle too.  Spring Shuffle happen when the rich widows and devorces come back to the beach for the Summer. Fall shuffle happen when they head on down to the Keys lookin for love. Wears us local boys out.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 14, 2015)

Oighten!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 14, 2015)

White screens a comin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 14, 2015)

Almost time


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 14, 2015)

Be back in a eywere


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 14, 2015)

Maybe longa!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 14, 2015)

The flag is mine!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 14, 2015)

Dang white screen stole my post.   

The flag is yours 



The rain keeps coming but it is good for a fresh brew


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2015)

I was thinkin about goin fishin this moanin  for a while, but the showers just keep comin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2015)

Mornin gobble, a cup of that will hit the spot.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 14, 2015)

I have waiting for about an hour for that dang white screen to disappear!!!!!  

Ate breakfast and read the newspaper instead and dang near SHOT my Television when I saw that UGLY Witch Hilliary lying through her teeth just like that other idiot, Obama.  Like two peas in a pod, I tell you.  The truth is, I will be dead at least a gozillion years before I vote for a Democrat.

Now that I got all of that out of my system, GOOD morning to all of you fellow drivelers.  Gobblin, thanks for the coffee too.  The rain is still falling here.  I tried my best to get a shipment delivered yesterday before the rain got here but my customer just couldn't get a purchase order processed all day.  So they probably won't be happy campers for the next few days now with all of this rain hanging around.

PS:  No, I didn't wash any clothes this morning as I washed them all this past weekend.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

Morning folks.  I actually got a decent nights sleep last night.  The fan did the trick


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks.  I actually got a decent nights sleep last night.  The fan did the trick



Glad somebody did!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

Morning, what it is?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 14, 2015)

morning kids


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

howdy Jeph, mud, hdm, and bigdaddyga


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

hey keebs, mrs 22 and whom ever else logs in and speaks in the next 20 minutes


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey scrapy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

WE got a ninja.. Must be Mud


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

I would say durt but i think hes got class again this week.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

Im gonna go to muds today and  all his post holes


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

Might even pour concrete in the empty ones


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

Hes mentioned painting his truck again.  I think he should paint it purple.  seems like a fitting color


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

hdm03 would say paint it like a rainbow in support of his friends at the park


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

Hes a rainbow warrior.  Prolly a Gordon fan too


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2015)

HI there.................. still got the office to myself, but I think the boss is gonna go get us some breakfast, his treat!
ok, gotta get the receipt book out & figure out the deposit......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

kees gonna be busy busy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

I dont know who kees is but Keebs is gonna be busy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 14, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

Leroy is bored again


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey Keebs and Mrs. Hawtnet


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

here for right now


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 14, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Leroy is bored again



And talkin to his self.



Mornin erey buddy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 14, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> When I was in the roofing business vents are not hard to keep from leaking.   What is the pitch/slope of the roof?



I don't know nothin bout pitch unless it has to do with music, but had a big time realtor come in this mornin and said sounds like it may be the "boot" AKA rubber gasket


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud?



Flop fail


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> And talkin to his self.
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin erey buddy


I was joking with you yesterday.  For what its worth, I hate a durn thief too


Workin2Hunt said:


> Flop fail



I flopped your FB page tho


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

Mrs 22 roofer put Brogans on her roof??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

MAybe they was HH's?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

I DO KNOW its too quiet in hurr


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

Stupid safe is messed up, cant get in it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

blow it up?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I flopped your FB page tho



Yeah that was a goot flop.



mudracing101 said:


> Stupid safe is messed up, cant get in it.



Call hdm03 I hear he's good at pickin things.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 14, 2015)

what do you mean by that; W2H???


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 14, 2015)

please explain


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 14, 2015)

thanks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

yeah, im confused too


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

Called the tech place last night and they said unplug it for two hours and put it back together, still no luck , this sucks


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 14, 2015)

prayers sent


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

Tristate lock will be happy to charge you alot of money.. I mean, um, fix it


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Tristate lock will be happy to charge you alot of money.. I mean, um, fix it



Yeah , i know


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

is it a gun safe or a safe at work?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 14, 2015)

is it the safe you keep the paint in?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2015)

Think I'll go wet a hook.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

you should prolly bait the hook.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

gun safe at the house


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

atleast your guns are safe


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

pun intended


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 14, 2015)

smh-ing


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

here kitty kitty


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> atleast your guns are safe



Yep, went to get the 22 out to kill something yesterday at lunch , no go


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

you need knew batteries


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 14, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep, went to get the 22 out to kill something yesterday at lunch , no go



Don't shoot the armadillo.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

armydillos make yards a mess


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

Installed new batteries


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 14, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Installed new batteries



Shouldn't have forgot the combination.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

take a crow bar and a torch to it.. datll fix it right up


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Shouldn't have forgot the combination.


Thats true.  he does have a poor rememberizerer


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Shouldn't have forgot the combination.



Act. a easy one, i remember it


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

I think something is wron with the electric thingaminjiggy. It suppose to lock you out after 4 trys, it locks you out after two.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

sounds like it locks you out period


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sounds like it locks you out period


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

grrrrrrr


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

tummy hurt mud?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2015)

Sup peepz ??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

quack reading back..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

howdy Quackhead


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2015)

Hiya Ms Louie !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

Morning Quack


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Masta Louie !!



How it be quack?

Oh i fixed your misspelled word fur ya


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

hdm?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2015)

Hiya Mudbro !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

quack, try to wake these folks up.  The driveler is on life support


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2015)

I need a vacation!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> quack, try to wake these folks up.  The driveler is on life support




This place b ded. 




Keebs said:


> I need a vacation!





Think we're going to Charleston before it gets shonuff hot.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

you was just off last week, silly lady


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

I know quack.  iv tried to inject some life into it but it aint doing no good.  IT depressing me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

gives me da sads


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2015)

My Gator Trax is missing from the farm??


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> gives me da sads



Don't be sad ....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

say huh???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

Nic done went and captured quacks gator?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

Howdy Nuge


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My Gator Trax is missing from the farm??



If ya'll had as much rain as we did yesterday, it probably sank .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2015)

Betcha one of my nephews stole/borrowed my boat.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

i believe Id make some calls and ask bout that..  hate to know someone done stole a boat


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i believe Id make some calls and ask bout that..  hate to know someone done stole a boat






Naw, it was locked up in the shop.  One of 'em borrowed it. My bro custom ordered it, never used it, I bought from him, never used it, sold it back to him on halves.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This place b ded.
> 
> Think we're going to Charleston before it gets shonuff hot.


packin my suitcase now..........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> you was just off last week, silly lady


week before last & have spent most of the last week doing all this by myself............ it ain't as easy as I make it look, mister!


Hooked On Quack said:


> My Gator Trax is missing from the farm??


Oooppsss, I thought BOG was bringin it back to you, lemme go find him.............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2015)

Whatchya'll havin fo dinna ??  Dawn and I are gonna eat at the local kuntray buffet.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 14, 2015)

Getting close to bonus time. 

One more day. 
It's been cra cra here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

mrs 22, you bout to slow down next week or 2 aint ya?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mrs 22, you bout to slow down next week or 2 aint ya?



After Wednesday for a while.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Ms Louie !!



Speakin of...HFH tell LMS I said hello.








Mud must still be tryin to get in da safe.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> After Wednesday for a while.





Workin2Hunt said:


> Speakin of...HFH tell LMS I said hello.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you tell her...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchya'll havin fo dinna ??  Dawn and I are gonna eat at the local kuntray buffet.





Nevamind, Dawn's fryin up some poke chops, smashed taters, last years peas and either biskits or kone bread.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Speakin of...HFH tell LMS I said hello.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





havin_fun_huntin said:


> you tell her...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

sounds gud quack


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

No luck on the safe.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

whacha gone did mud?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2015)

Waiting on Dawn to finish cookin . . then I gotz to go to the doctor.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

i got Zaxbys


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> No luck on the safe.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

tuna patties wif mustard, mac n cheese


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> tuna patties wif mustard, mac n cheese





Ya cook 'em like salmon patties ??


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

going to call them again and tell them to come down here and fix it. They come with a lifetime warranty


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya cook 'em like salmon patties ??



Yes, they good too.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Getting close to bonus time.
> 
> One more day.
> It's been cra cra here.


Ain't no way I could deal with your work........... this here is bad enough, tyvm!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchya'll havin fo dinna ??  Dawn and I are gonna eat at the local kuntray buffet.


left ova smothered pork chops & steamed veggies..........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Nevamind, Dawn's fryin up some poke chops, smashed taters, last years peas and either biskits or kone bread.


that sounds even mo betta!


mudracing101 said:


> No luck on the safe.


 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on Dawn to finish cookin . . then I gotz to go to the _*doctor*_.


yeah?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

Ijust worked.  broke a sweat.  im done today


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2015)

I hafta go every 3 months to get med prescriptions renewed.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

doc say them blue pills can be dangerous?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I hafta go every 3 months to get med prescriptions renewed.


 just to get your money, honey.........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> doc say them blue pills can be dangerous?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2015)

Susie refuses to go to her kennel, not for treats, or poke chop bones, she's laying on the AC vent . .


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Susie refuses to go to her kennel, not for treats, or poke chop bones, she's laying on the AC vent . .



I guarontee if I backed my truck up to da house she would come out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I guarontee if I backed my truck up to da house she would come out.








First and only time she's ever done that, toldya she don't like red . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

caint believe quack let me get one over on him


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

dats rare


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> caint believe quack let me get one over on him





havin_fun_huntin said:


> dats rare





Everybody gets a freebie, I was feeling generous .. now shaddup 'fore I break one off in you.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

that skeers me coming from you... 
break one off in ya dont sound pleasant


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

quack got da giggles?  
durt rubbing off on you?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

wonder where mud is


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 14, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I guarontee if I backed my truck up to da house she would come out.


Only if she has to poop


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

hehe, he said poop..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

and, poof.. its dead AGAIN...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

recon imma go MIA for a few days and see if yall slackers can get past 2 pages without me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

Then again, yall might start talking more iffin i leave?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> recon imma go MIA for a few days and see if yall slackers can get past 2 pages without me


naaaah, wouldn't happen.............


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Then again, yall might start talking more iffin i leave?


we already do that in the back room...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

shhhh dont tell him bout the back room, he wont ever quit pesterin us


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2015)

Settin in the waiting room m


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 14, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Only if she has to poop



Proof she don't like red & black.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> shhhh dont tell him bout the back room, he wont ever quit pesterin us


oooopppssss..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

Glad it aint deer season. have to throw rocks


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

Keebs , lets go!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

Later y'all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Everybody gets a freebie, I was feeling generous .. now shaddup 'fore I break one off in you.



talking that park talk again.    

too wet to mow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> talking that park talk again.
> 
> too wet to mow.









Hey Louie, no lie, I got some free samples of Viagra from the doc's office !!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs , lets go!!


look to your left......... 

Bye ya'll!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Louie, no lie, I got some free samples of Viagra from the doc's office !!!





check your phone..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> check your phone..





I don't see nuttin ???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

hmm, it went through..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Louie, no lie, I got some free samples of Viagra from the doc's office !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hmm, it went through..




I got it, takes a lil while in the MON !! 





gobbleinwoods said:


>


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I got it, takes a lil while in the MON !!



those and the pix for hfh should do the trick.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 14, 2015)

back on nights on the Failing, gonna be a goodun tater


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2015)

Hankus said:


> back on nights on the Failing, gonna be a goodun tater





Git yo butt back in school neph !!!


----------



## Hankus (Apr 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Git yo butt back in school neph !!!



tried for the fall, had issues, tryin for January


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2015)

Hankus said:


> tried for the fall, had issues, tryin for January





Shot any of your new toyzz??


----------



## Hankus (Apr 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shot any of your new toyzz??



no, but I'm gonna soon. Ain't been fishin neither. Mebbe I'll go shoot a brim.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2015)

Hankus said:


> no, but I'm gonna soon. Ain't been fishin neither. Mebbe I'll go shoot a brim.





Find a big ole sow on the bed and cut loose with that S&W right beside her . .


----------



## Hankus (Apr 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Find a big ole sow on the bed and cut loose with that S&W right beside her . .



I'd prolly jus end up shootin the trollin motor an knock over my beer


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2015)

Caught one dadgum lil crappie in 6 hrs of trollin round that lake with minners and jigs.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

Po jeph. A day of trollin is better than a day on the couch


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 14, 2015)

Good thing we weren't go camping today. The road crew has made a complete mess of our driveway in the lot. No way we can get out.Took pics, they gonna have to replace the culvert we paid for and the gravel. Our neighbor had  parked in the lot cause he can't get to his driveway. Guess the camper is gonna be parked in the driveway for some time. So much for Kentucky Derby party we were planning. 
But, kinda cool seeing how much work goes into just replacing underground culverts much less building all the roads.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Good thing we weren't go camping today. The road crew has made a complete mess of our driveway in the lot. No way we can get out.Took pics, they gonna have to replace the culvert we paid for and the gravel. Our neighbor had  parked in the lot cause he can't get to his driveway. Guess the camper is gonna be parked in the driveway for some time. So much for Kentucky Derby party we were planning.
> But, kinda cool seeing how much work goes into just replacing underground culverts much less building all the roads.





Do you need a lawyer/attorney ???  Call 1 800 Quack Attack . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

Road work seems kinda cool.  Then you realize how slow they are when you think about the short amount of time it took to build the interstate system.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Po jeph. A day of trollin is better than a day on the couch



You got that right, bOOM bOOM! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Good thing we weren't go camping today. The road crew has made a complete mess of our driveway in the lot. No way we can get out.Took pics, they gonna have to replace the culvert we paid for and the gravel. Our neighbor had  parked in the lot cause he can't get to his driveway. Guess the camper is gonna be parked in the driveway for some time. So much for Kentucky Derby party we were planning.
> But, kinda cool seeing how much work goes into just replacing underground culverts much less building all the roads.



Yeah.....and if yall had tore it up like that they'd want it repaired to govt specs within 48 hrs, or else! 

Man, they tearin up yalls neighborhood!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Do you need a lawyer/attorney ???  Call 1 800 Quack Attack . .



I'll come and say a prayer or three!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2015)

I was bout starved to deaf! 

Pasketti and ciabatta toast.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 14, 2015)

subway club bout midnite


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2015)

Hankus said:


> subway club bout midnite



Don't sound bad atall.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 14, 2015)

Crazy. This was after clean up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2015)

MrsH, yall get da roof leak repaired?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Crazy. This was after clean up.



Good googly moogly!


----------



## Hankus (Apr 14, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Crazy. This was after clean up.



look good to me


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 14, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> MrsH, yall get da roof leak repaired?



With his foot....are you kidding me. We had some bad rain yesterday hope it doesn't happen again.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 14, 2015)

Hankus said:


> look good to me



Me too hankus you should a seen it before. My neighbor didn't have a driveway.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 14, 2015)

we drillin in bug city, lawd they love this night light we got em


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> With his foot....are you kidding me. We had some bad rain yesterday hope it doesn't happen again.



10-4, has it gotten any better?

Ain't neva seen MrH cripped up like dat!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

Where errbody go.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

I cut grass today.  Real unnerving watching lightning strike around me..


----------



## Hankus (Apr 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Where errbody go.



stem swap


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2015)

Gettin all da garbage out da house wiff Jag!


----------



## Hankus (Apr 14, 2015)

better keep jag, ya oughta bout have him trained


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2015)

Hankus said:


> better keep jag, ya oughta bout have him trained



He ain't goin nowhere, but I'm farrrrr from havin HIM trained. He was just tawkin back to me.....of course he's that age now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2015)

I'mon go out tonight like bOOM bOOM did last night!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2015)

Reckon we gonna have to send out a search party for WY!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

Call him and check on him jeph


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Call him and check on him jeph



Just sent a text.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2015)

Said he was OK!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 14, 2015)

Here I iz


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

Glad your ok wycliff


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 14, 2015)

Just been busy and hot that's all


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Here I iz



Glad to see ya!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Just been busy and hot that's all



Done any turkey hunting?


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 14, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Done any turkey hunting?



No I haven't even been to the hunting club since the beginning of deer season


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> No I haven't even been to the hunting club since the beginning of deer season



Dang it man! Unfortunately, I know what that's like.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 14, 2015)

Debating if I should even pay for a hunting club next year


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2015)

Glad all is well, Wy! 

Reckon I'mon gonna call it a night, slap wore out with little sleep last night, CYL.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 14, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Glad all is well, Wy!
> 
> Reckon I'mon gonna call it a night, slap wore out with little sleep last night, CYL.



Nite right behind you


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

Imma crash too..  Night folks


----------



## Hankus (Apr 14, 2015)

yall sleep well


----------



## Hankus (Apr 15, 2015)

hard, slow drillin tanite


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 15, 2015)

Spring shuffle at de beach ai'nt workin out so well for all the homeboys.  Seems some of them rich widders done got older over the course of a year to the point of unbearable. Plastic surgery could not even keep up. A new hairdo was just a time waster. 

All is not so happy with the local boys.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 15, 2015)

whoa the white screen caught me the first time I tried to check the drivelers and got the elixir of morning life made.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 15, 2015)

hankus said:


> hard, slow drillin tanite



get'er dun!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 15, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> whoa the white screen caught me the first time I tried to check the drivelers and got the elixir of morning life made.



HAAAAY!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 15, 2015)

Mernin yall!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 15, 2015)

Hankus said:


> hard, slow drillin tanite



rock meet hammerdrill


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 15, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> HAAAAY!



you and drankus the only two on nites?


----------



## Hankus (Apr 15, 2015)

seems like it


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 15, 2015)

I will be last man standin G.... nites fer life!!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 15, 2015)

Well Good Morning and Happy HUMP DAY to you Gobblin, Blood, and Hankus.

I've been up for over two hours now and that dang white screen just irritates my last nerve.  I've done a days work just waiting for that thing to disappear this morning.  It is enough to drive a man to drinking, I tell you !!!!

And speaking of drinking......... Gobblin, thanks for the coffee.  At least it is just right every morning.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

morning folks


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 15, 2015)

If this place was any more DEAD, then they would have the funeral services yesterday at about 11 AM.

Heck, I have seen fleas and lice jumping off a dead dog move faster that this thread is moving !!!!  Maybe we need to add a real heavy dose of EXLAX to this thread because that should get "things" moving faster!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2015)

Mornin bOOM bOOM and EE, looks like it going to be gully washer of a day today.


----------



## bigdaddyga (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey Yall.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

Not so much here yet Jeff but I hope we do get more rain.. Itust drizzled here yesterday


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2015)

Morning, lots to do , i'll check in later


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

bigdaddyga said:


> Hey Yall.



I told you hey yesterday and you ignored me.  You sir, do not get a hey today


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2015)

bottom fell out here two days in a row


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

mud, are your guns still safe?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2015)

bigdaddyga said:


> Hey Yall.



Howdy doo?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2015)

Getting behind on grass mowing already here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

I thought Jag was the grass cutter>?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud, are your guns still safe?







Mornin erey buddy


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 15, 2015)

Came outside to feed the dogs and had a dang gobbler standing 20 yards from the house!?!? Figures!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin erey buddy


howdy W2H


blood on the ground said:


> Came outside to feed the dogs and had a dang gobbler standing 20 yards from the house!?!? Figures!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

Wonder if Nics ever gonna come in here and tell errbody bout the thunder chicken he shot...


----------



## bigdaddyga (Apr 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I told you hey yesterday and you ignored me.  You sir, do not get a hey today



Well just keep up the whippins til the morale improves.  Plus i like it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

bigdaddyga said:


> Well just keep up the whippins til the morale improves.  Plus i like it.




Keebs....  do something with this fella


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs....  do something with this fella


no hope...........

Back at it......
I know Mrs.22 gonna be major busy today!

Oh............ Mernin!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wonder if Nics ever gonna come in here and tell errbody bout the thunder chicken he shot...





I`ve been killin` turkeys since 1959. Wait till I write my book and you can read about all of em. At least the ones I remember. And all the watermelons I stole too.

And they are turkeys, not that disrespectful name that kids and tv hunters call em now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 15, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I thought Jag was the grass cutter>?



Uhhhhh....there's a total of 11 acres here and he's got a 22" inch self propelled walk behind.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve been killin` turkeys since 1959. Wait till I write my book and you can read about all of em. At least the ones I remember. And all the watermelons I stole too.
> 
> And they are turkeys, not that disrespectful name that kids and tv hunters call em now.


I dont read much

I changed my avatar just for ya 


Jeff C. said:


> Uhhhhh....there's a total of 11 acres here and he's got a 22" inch self propelled walk behind.


I figure much energy as hes got he could have i cut in 3-4 hours


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

Mrs 22 got a head ache?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

I hope you get to feeling better purdy lady


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I dont read much
> 
> I changed my avatar just for ya
> 
> I figure much energy as hes got he could have i cut in 3-4 hours





Personally, I enjoy killin` guineas. Love to hear the death gurgle they make. Love to watch the ones that are in the clear beg and holler. My best was 3 in one shot. Daddy weren`t real happy and I had 5 or 6 floppin` around in a flurry of blood and death before he could get me stopped. We ate guinea for a goodly spell.

Awright, I made an appearance. Probably the last for a while. This place has changed.  

My regards.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

morning folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I dont read much
> 
> I changed my avatar just for ya
> 
> I figure much energy as hes got he could have i cut in 3-4 hours



Not only do you not read much, your Math isn't all that good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Personally, I enjoy killin` guineas. Love to hear the death gurgle they make. Love to watch the ones that are in the clear beg and holler. My best was 3 in one shot. Daddy weren`t real happy and I had 5 or 6 floppin` around in a flurry of blood and death before he could get me stopped. We ate guinea for a goodly spell.
> 
> Awright, I made an appearance. Probably the last for a while. This place has changed.
> 
> My regards.



Nic, appreciate you lettin us know your alive and kickin!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Personally, I enjoy killin` guineas. Love to hear the death gurgle they make. Love to watch the ones that are in the clear beg and holler. My best was 3 in one shot. Daddy weren`t real happy and I had 5 or 6 floppin` around in a flurry of blood and death before he could get me stopped. We ate guinea for a goodly spell.
> 
> Awright, I made an appearance. Probably the last for a while. This place has changed.
> 
> My regards.


WEll, come back any time.  


hdm03 said:


> morning folks


morning hdm


Jeff C. said:


> Not only do you not read much, your Math isn't all that good!



I didnt say it would be pretty nor that the self propelled feature would still work. Just saying he could prolly do it that quick


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 15, 2015)

Man the woods is greening up big time here in the 30132! I reckon sweltering summer heat is just around the corner.... I'm counting the days until fall!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Man the woods is greening up big time here in the 30132! I reckon sweltering summer heat is just around the corner.... I'm counting the days until fall!!



Iv noticing over the past couple or 3 weeks (maybe longer) how the pecan and oak trees have went from bare to casting full shade.  I love spring time.  Seeing all the new life in the woods is nice.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Iv noticing over the past couple or 3 weeks (maybe longer) how the pecan and oak trees have went from bare to casting full shade.  I love spring time.  Seeing all the new life in the woods is nice.



Pecans aren't casting full shade here yet, shows the difference 2 hrs north makes.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

Come to think of it.  I like all the seasons, with winter being my least favorite.  Spring, everything is anew.  Summer yes, its hot, humid, skeeters etc but late afternoons sitting outside ina chair grilling, enjoyingtimes with friends etc is nice.  Generally get in the woods, do some early pre season scouting, planting plots etc, I love that stuff.
Fall is deer and dove season, nothing not to love about that.  Fallis also about the time we used to have parties with friends.  Sitting around a fire joking, talking, telling stories.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Pecans aren't casting full shade here yet, shows the difference 2 hrs north makes.



Jeff, when leaves start to fall I could watch the difference in a 40 mile commute.  They would drop a couple weeks sooner in Cordele than they would in Tifton.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2015)

Yep, pecans here are first to drop and last to leaf out.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

then again, it could have been a different variety of pecans trees too that I was noticing...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

These 2 trees are less than 100,yards apart.  The first is the tallest, largest pecan tree iv ever seen


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

I noticed yesterday, mamas pear trees are putting on small fruit.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

well, recon its dead in here, again. Ill go to the billy thread then visit the political forum.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud, are your guns still safe?


Yes , unfortunately


havin_fun_huntin said:


> well, recon its dead in here, again. Ill go to the billy thread then visit the political forum.


got busy at work. 


Yes the woods have turned green and with this lil rain, everything has jumped out of the ground. Pops got tomato's on his plants


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2015)

After talking and being on hold for 2 hours last night, they are sending me a new pad , lock, sychronizers(spelling) and parts. I have to pay the local locksmith to drill it and install the new parts. So much for a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

that sucks


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> After talking and being on hold for 2 hours last night, they are sending me a new pad , lock, sychronizers(spelling) and parts. I have to pay the local locksmith to drill it and install the new parts. So much for a lifetime warranty.



Its a lifetime warranty on parts, not labor.  Gotta read that fine print


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its a lifetime warranty on parts, not labor.  Gotta read that fine print



I told her that aint much of a lifetime warranty then. Exact  Words say on the paperwork "Lifetime warranty at no extra charge to you."  That thats a load of crap.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> These 2 trees are less than 100,yards apart.  The first is the tallest, largest pecan tree iv ever seen



You don't get around too much either. I've got pecan trees in my yard that make them look like saplings. 



mudracing101 said:


> After talking and being on hold for 2 hours last night, they are sending me a new pad , lock, sychronizers(spelling) and parts. I have to pay the local locksmith to drill it and install the new parts. So much for a lifetime warranty.



Mud = filthy rich, needs safe


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You don't get around too much either. I've got pecan trees in my yard that make them look like saplings.
> 
> 
> 
> Mud = filthy rich, needs safe



Jeph, Iv helped my inlaws work pecan orchards for years.  Thats a HUGE pecan tree a chest height.  Id say 3.5-4' in diameter.  maybe the pi doesnt do it justice?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

Jeff C = calling out HFH


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

he thinks HFH is ignorant; but is still trying to teach him how to become a leader


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

oh, mud..


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

...


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2015)

Mud = filthy rich, needs safe[/QUOTE]
Mud =so broke cant even buy a good safe with a warranty


hdm03 said:


> Jeff C = calling out HFH


They gonna need to arm wrestle and be done with it



havin_fun_huntin said:


> oh, mud..


You aint tellin me nothing i dont know


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeph, Iv helped my inlaws work pecan orchards for years.  Thats a HUGE pecan tree a chest height.  Id say 3.5-4' in diameter.  maybe the pi doesnt do it justice?



Boyyy.....you still wet behind the ears, imo. Shaddup and listen to hdm03!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 15, 2015)

Everything under the sun is leafing up here! I know we are experiencing a lot of rain at the moment but my thoughts are we are going to wish it would rain by the end of June!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2015)

Louie, that pic probably isn't doing it justice. I took a pic of this one, but for some reason the attachment is working.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Everything under the sun is leafing up here! I know we are experiencing a lot of rain at the moment but my thoughts are we are going to wish it would rain by the end of June!



You know good and well we are!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2015)

Brother just called, wants me to go fishin with him on an 1100 acre electric only lake.  

I reckon I'll go!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2015)

Anyone know how to downsize a pic from their gallery of photos from within their droid phone?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

screen shot it jeph and post the screen shot


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> screen shot it jeph and post the screen shot



10-4, let me give that a try.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2015)

Here ya go bOOM bOOM!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

Its pretty close Jeph.  Yours may be slightly larger in diameter.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 15, 2015)

Heading to bed kids... Y'all keep things in check while I sleep! See y'all on the other side of the clock!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2015)

Oh....and Jag said, "Tell bOOM bOOM to Brang it!!!"


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Here ya go bOOM bOOM!



I like that picture Jeff! It's a really good one ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its pretty close Jeph.  Yours may be slightly larger in diameter.



You aren't lookin at the "BIG" picture, Louie.

Look at the limbs in both of these trees, hence, the "BIG" picture. That tree in your photo may have a big diameter, but overall this tree is much larger.

See for yourself!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2015)

I've seen bigger


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2015)

Leroys tree done had a hard life


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I like that picture Jeff! It's a really good one ...



Thanks, it did turn out better than I thought. I wasn't expecting anything except a comparison.

Sleep well blood!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I've seen bigger



Bigger Pecan trees? 

I'd like to see one. I imagine there is somewhere, but I haven't found one around here yet. I've got one on my driveway side of the house that's at least 70' tall....maybe 80'. Not that huge of a diameter though.  

Do have an Oak up at that old homeplace that's a good bit bigger than that Pecan.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Bigger Pecan trees?
> 
> I'd like to see one. I imagine there is somewhere, but I haven't found one around here yet. I've got one on my driveway side of the house that's at least 70' tall....maybe 80'. Not that huge of a diameter though.
> 
> Do have an Oak up at that old homeplace that's a good bit bigger than that Pecan.



Just being silly , see Mrs. Hornets sig line


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 15, 2015)

Not a good pic for size relation, erybody knows da Jag is shorter than Jeffro by bout 3 ft dat tree just a saplin


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Just being silly , see Mrs. Hornets sig line



I thought that's where you was goin, no wonder you eat so much. 



Hornet22 said:


> Not a good pic for size relation, erybody knows da Jag is shorter than Jeffro by bout 3 ft dat tree just a saplin



I be shrankin too!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Just being silly , see Mrs. Hornets sig line



that still makes me lol's all ova da place


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

crap.....just got some on my right shoe this time


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh....and Jag said, "Tell bOOM bOOM to Brang it!!!"



 oh snap


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2015)

Holler atchall later when I get back soakin wet!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I've seen bigger


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

im having a cup of community coffee fur lunch.. go me..


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

"I would love one that big" mudracing101


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> "I would love one that big" mudracing101



That would make a great sig line


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

it sure would......it sure would


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

hdm, you going out of state or out of the country this weekend?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

nope; you axing me out?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm, you going out of state or out of the country this weekend?





hdm03 said:


> nope; you axing me out?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm, you going out of state or out of the country this weekend?





hdm03 said:


> nope; you axing me out?





Keebs said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> nope; you axing me out?



I aint that bored. You aint that lucky


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

crap


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

nancy = tease


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hdm03, You gonna be around this weekend?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2015)

well, huh?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2015)

well


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2015)

I scared him off


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

i can't take another heart break; mud


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

ya'll be playing with my emotions


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

hdm is a tender hearted lil lady


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

I bet he cries alot when he is alone


----------



## rydert (Apr 15, 2015)

there are some gay vibes in herra............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

durt, you learn anything this week?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

did your goat learn anything?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

can you teach an old goat new tricks?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 15, 2015)

rydert said:


> there are some gay vibes in herra............



Well............... hey there stranger.


----------



## rydert (Apr 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> durt, you learn anything this week?



still learning........



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well............... hey there stranger.



hay mrs. hawnett


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

hey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

we have a VERY lite drizzle at the 31794


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

i hope hdm take shelter at the park.. Id hate for him to float off


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

I was readin in the i hate summer thread.  Durt drives nails with his toes?  He must be tougher than I thunk


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> we have a VERY lite drizzle at the 31794



pouring rain in the brighton area


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

cloudy here in da 30046


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

wonder what it's like in Kite, GA


----------



## rydert (Apr 15, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> hey



hey lil fella....you and nancy going on a date?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

Is Kite, GA even a real place?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

Is there a park in Kite?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2015)

rydert said:


> hey lil fella....you and nancy going on a date?



You Jellly?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2015)

You break up with Quack?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2015)

Dirt gets around


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2015)

Homo3?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

cray ap


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 15, 2015)

Speaking of Quack, some lady got arrested in or around Hotgusta for playing nekkid twista. Wonder if it's his sista


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speaking of Quack, some lady got arrested in or around Hotgusta for playing neeked twista. Wonder if it's his sista



If if is, quack, tell her i said hey.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> pouring rain in the brighton area



aint you sposed to be at work?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> If if is, quack, tell her i said hey.



this x's 2


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> If if is, quack, tell her i said hey.



i aint seen quacks sista but hes sista in laws is hawt


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

i would play nekkid twista with her anytime


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i would play nekkid twista with her anytime



That not saying much coming from you


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2015)

rydert said:


> there are some gay vibes in herra............


you noticed that too, huh?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> we have a VERY lite drizzle at the 31794


rain in the 31750


mudracing101 said:


> pouring rain in the brighton area


whatchudoin out that way?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

mud went home early to take a nap and make sure his guns were still safe


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 15, 2015)

I made it through another tax season. 

Gonna haveta stop by the bank on the way home. 


I'm gonna have me a BLD when I git home.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I made it through another tax season.
> 
> Gonna haveta stop by the bank on the way home.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud went home early to take a nap and make sure his guns were still safe



guns are safe in the safe.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

I recon mud didnt read that the safe had a life time warranty to keep his guns safe, not accessible


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

lol-ing


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

or smh-ing


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speaking of Quack, some lady got arrested in or around Hotgusta for playing nekkid twista. Wonder if it's his sista




Thank God as even our friend Quack knows when to play nekkid twister and he also knows WHEN NOT TO PLAY NEKKID TWISTER TOO !!!!  


Yea, This 35 year old female in the Evans, Georgia area not only got arrested for playing nekkid twister, she also took things a LOT TOO FAR with another 18 year old male and also her daughter's 16 year old boyfriend, apparently in front of others attending this party according to the newspaper today !!!!  This was all done during a party at her house with her approval for her daughter and her friends etc.  This party included alcohol and drugs being used my minors as well.  This escapade also included photos of the mother and her boyfriend "doing their thing" together and this crazy lady showed them to her daughter and her friends as well.  Apparently this lady was the star of the "real show" that took place during this party.  What a piece of garbage!!!   This lady was already an alcoholic with certain treatments taking place and this information was made public by this lady in a conversation with her "Alcoholics Anonymous" sponsor.

Of course, the really crazy thing is that she was released after she posted a $3,200 bond.

Obviously none of those treatments worked and hopefully she will disappear for life from this earth as I am not sure that she should be using up oxygen under these circumstances.  Of course, all of this is just my opinion of this situation !!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

Ol' EE is being very negative


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 15, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Ol' EE is being very negative




Old EE believes and kicking rear ends and eliminating this type of garbage from our area too !

Ps:  You didn't happen to see this female in the park did you ????


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Old EE believes and kicking rear ends and eliminating this type of garbage from our area too !
> 
> Ps:  You didn't happen to see this female in the park did you ????



No......i was hoping to get invited to that party


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

me thinks Quacky was there


----------



## rydert (Apr 15, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Thank God as even our friend Quack knows when to play nekkid twister and he also knows WHEN NOT TO PLAY NEKKID TWISTER TOO !!!!
> 
> 
> Yea, This 35 year old female in the Evans, Georgia area not only got arrested for playing nekkid twister, she also took things a LOT TOO FAR with another 18 year old male and also her daughter's 16 year old boyfriend, apparently in front of others attending this party according to the newspaper today !!!!  This was all done during a party at her house with her approval for her daughter and her friends etc.  This party included alcohol and drugs being used my minors as well.  This escapade also included photos of the mother and her boyfriend "doing their thing" together and this crazy lady showed them to her daughter and her friends as well.  Apparently this lady was the star of the "real show" that took place during this party.  What a piece of garbage!!!   This lady was already an alcoholic with certain treatments taking place and this information was made public by this lady in a conversation with her "Alcoholics Anonymous" sponsor.
> ...



I seen her pic........she hawt


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 15, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> No......i was hoping to get invited to that party



Shucks, word on the street is that even when Hilliary invites you to her party, you NEVER show up !!!    I don't believe that you really exist !!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 15, 2015)

Somebody please lock this one down and let's all get a big stiff drink of our favorite beverages and then twiddle our thumbs until tomorrow morning !!!


----------



## rydert (Apr 15, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Is Kite, GA even a real place?



why yes....yes it is.....

there use to be a sign on a building when entering Kite....but I can't type it on here.......


----------



## rydert (Apr 15, 2015)

Quack might know what it said........


----------

